
Loxodon Framework(MVVM for Unity3d) - loxodon
https://github.com/vovgou/loxodon-framework
======
loxodon
An MVVM framework that can use C# and Lua to develop games

~~~
loxodon
[https://github.com/vovgou/loxodon-
framework/tree/master/Loxo...](https://github.com/vovgou/loxodon-
framework/tree/master/Loxodon.Framework.Log4Net)

This is a plugin for the logging feature of Loxodon.Framework, which helps you
use Log4Net in your Unity project.

